# what rhom is this?



## Today Was a Good Day (Aug 14, 2003)

what is it?


----------



## GOLD (Aug 13, 2003)

that looks like a diamond


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

my guess is spilo cf. i got one labled as a "black piranha" recently, aggressive lil guy though.

Oburi


----------



## GOLD (Aug 13, 2003)

a spilio sf is a gold isn;t it? how come there is red on there?


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

appears to be a spilo cf. A gold spilo which is a serrasalmus as wel is the spilo cf, are two different color phases. Two different kinds of fish. Spilos are often bought for cheap, spilo cf, is a more expensive less seen fish. Alot of LFS get spilo cf in as rhoms and vise versa. Pretty sure it is a spilo cf, definetly not a gold spilo.


----------



## Today Was a Good Day (Aug 14, 2003)

how much does my fish worth its about 5-6 inches


----------



## GOLD (Aug 13, 2003)

so how much is the retail on that fish at like lets say 4 to 5 inches?


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

could u get a clearer pic??
right now im thinking its a spilo cf too


----------



## GOLD (Aug 13, 2003)

what is the retail?


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Im thinking cf, but hard to say without a better side on pic of your fish.

~Dj


----------



## Today Was a Good Day (Aug 14, 2003)

ok im trying to borrow a digital camera right now if my fish is a spilo cf how much does it cost for a 5 - 6 inch??? thanks


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Seems spilo CF to me...







!...need a better pic...!


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Yep need a better pic, hard to tell.


----------



## Today Was a Good Day (Aug 14, 2003)

sold the fish already so cant get any pics


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

o


----------

